
Linode doubles RAM for free - ausjke
https://www.linode.com/pricing
======
brainblazer
I remember when Linode was all the rage. And then they got hacked + AWS
reduced their prices a couple of times.

Reading the last reviews of Linode, they seem to be one of the better
platforms to be using. Pricing is very competitive too.

